# Mehrere Steamkeys auf Steam kaufen?



## dr_deagle (16. März 2014)

Guten Tag allerseits,

Da ich in nächster Zeit ne kleine Privatlan veranstalte und gesehen hab dass es CS:GO zurzeit für 3€ auf Steam zu kaufen gibt, hatte ich vor mehere Lizenzen direkt über Steam zu erwerben, um das Spiel zusammen mit Kollegen, die noch keine Lizenz für das Spiel haben, auf eben dieser Lan zu spielen. Als ich dann versucht habe das Spiel als Geschenk auf Steam zu kaufen, musste ich bemerken, dass ich nur eine Lizenz auf einmal kaufen konnte.
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, gleich mehrere Lizenzen zu erwerben, die ich dann meinen Kollegen über Steam zukommen lassen kann? Das würde ich gerne machen, da nicht jeder eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit für Steam hat, um sich das Spiel selbst zu kaufen. Wär cool wenn jemand von euch da ne Lösung für hat, Drittanbieter wie Keystores kommen leider nicht in Frage, da dort die Keys doch um die 10€ kosten, was für um die 10 keys zu teuer wäre.

Mfg Deagle


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

Da wirst du dir wohl oder übel die Mühe machen müssen jedes einzelnd zu kaufen.

Tipp: Lad dir den ungefähren Betrag als Guthaben bei Steam auf, das geht schneller als jedes mal eine Zahlungsmethode auszuwählen+abzuwickeln.


----------



## dr_deagle (16. März 2014)

Okey dann werde ich das wohl so machen wenn das Spiel nächstes mal im Sale ist. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

